# Need some advice on my low tech 55G tank!



## Puddlez (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! First off I'd like to start by saying that this is my first post on these forums, and that I have been lurking here for quite some time now. All of your guys input has inspired me to set up my own low-tech dirted tank. Since I already have gotten it started, I'll explain my setup and some concerns that I have.

- 55 gallon Aqueon aquarium (48.3" x 12.8" x 21")
- GLO T5 HO Light fixture with 1 x 6700 54 watt bulb
- Aqua clear 70 HBO Filter with Sponge / Activated carbon / Bio-max media
- Aqueon submersible heater (thermostat broken or needs calibration)
-1.5" Miracle Grow organic potting soil
-1.5" Fine aquarium gravel (Not the sand stuff)
That's just the basics before water perimeters and my bio load.

I live in northern Alberta so my selection of plants and fish from my LFS are very limited (And of poor quality.) Both stores sell dying / wilting plants and commonly carry sick fish. I scoured both stores 
for plants and this is what I picked out:
- Red Crypts (It was brown and stringy at the pet store. Moment I removed it from the tank it lost a lot of leaves, but the roots seemed in tact)
-Broad Leaf Ludwigia (probably not high enough light in my tank to keep, but I'm trying it out)
- Java Fern (had 2 completely brown leaves, the stems seemed to be in good shape.)
- Moneywort
- Jungle Val (about 50% of the leaves were brown with holes in them, very flimsy and unstable while planting in tank)
- Water Sprite
- Hornwort (Almost completely brown / stringy as can be. Saddens me to see in such bad shape)
- Wisteria 
- Anubias Nana (The ONLY plant that was in semi good condition. Few brownish yellowish spots on the leaves, other than that it looked okay.)

For fish I have some cardinal tetras, glowlight tetras, 2 cory catfish, some rosy barbs, and a bristle nose pleco.

Day 2, I have noticed that none of the plants are pearling whatsoever. The water is a little brown which I believe is from the soil leeching tannins in the water? Not 100% on that one, since I also have some driftwood in there that I've had for at least 3 years. Tempted to do a water change. My ammonia levels are still 0 < .15 PPM which is good, and no nitrates or nitrites. The tap water up here is pretty hard, bringing a PH of about 7 - 7.5 and a GH of about ~100PPM and a KH of about 80PPM.

So, with that information I am led to believe that my tank should be off to a good start. The fish seem to be relatively happy (The tetras are not really eating, which Is to be expected I suppose) but other than that, I can't see the plants thriving like in other examples of people with dirt tanks. Am I just being impatient? Should I give the plants time to settle in to their new environment? Am I doing something wrong? Would love some insight on this. I will attach a couple of pictures so you guys can get an idea of what my setup looks like.

\


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

You are not doing anything wrong, just be patient. It is too bad that you have not been able to find better quality plants; healthy plants are a tremendous help when starting a Walstad tank. Since the weather is probably favorable for shipping right now in Alberta, try looking for a selection of easy, fast growing plants from one of our members in the For Sale forum.

Yes, the tanins are probably coming from the MGOC. Keep a close watch on your ammonia levels, MGOC almost always causes an ammonia spike sometime in the first month. Be prepared to do large water changes if this happens. This will also remove the tanins, which are harmless or even beneficial but you may not like the way they look.

With one T5 HO tube, you should be able to grow most low and medium light plants, including the ludwigia. If you can get more healthy ludwigia, it would be a good idea to really pack the tank with it at first. It is a good plant for absorbing ammonia and establishing a new tank. You can take some out later.

Don't worry that the plants are not pearling--they may never pearl in your tank. That does not mean that they are unhealthy, it just means that they are not producing so much oxygen that it cannot dissolve into the water. For plants to pearl, you need high light and lots of available carbon, either from CO2 or carbonate in the water.

Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Those plants actually don't look too bad... Maybe not perfect, but not bad for a pet store purchase...

Do be warned though, your plants will probably look worse before they look better... It'll take them some time to adjust to new water, establish a root system, etc. After a month you should be able to see some definite propagation and growth.

I'd ship you some plants except I'm on the East Coast, and at the time being all I have is E. Tennelus and dwarf sag...

You might try looking at aquaflora nurseries. Their plants are extremely healthy. The only drawback is that when you buy something, you pay a lot, and you get far more than you probably wanted... Maybe try to round up a few local hobbyists to split an order?


----------



## Puddlez (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for both of your responses. I did not know about the ammonia spikes, so I will be paying attention to that until I notice something. I usually do an ammonia test 2 times a week anyhow, so I should notice it. 

As for plant purchasing, it never even crossed my mind to see if anyone might be selling healthy live plants on these forums. I'll have to give it a shot!

On a good note, I've noticed the tetras have gotten their appetite back. And I have also seen a couple small snails roaming around my tank. I guess they are refugees from the plants at the store haha!


----------



## Puddlez (Aug 29, 2012)

So it's been about a week now, and I've noticed that some of the tetras I bought from the LFS (petsmart) have developed pretty severe ich, and it's started to spread to the other fish. I've raised the temperature of the water to ~ 82F. I have a bottle of quick cure, but I have never used it in a planted aquarium with tetras and cories. Both of these species are not the best with formalin and malachite green. Is this safe to use on this tank? what should I do?!


----------

